

Ask HN: Image search API that allows automated querying? - aarongough

I've been (unsuccessfully) looking for a service that will allow me to find images (specifically movie posters) via a web-based API, and that allows automated queries.<p>Some options I've already investigated:<p>Google, Yahoo, Bing, ALIPR: all of these services specifically ban queries of any sort unless they are specifically initiated (and editable) by an end-user.<p>Internet Video Archive: returns 'images' associated with a movie, but none of them are posters.<p>IMDB: Bans automated querying.
======
aarongough
For the record:

After I posted this I changed tack with my researching and started looking
specifically for movie poster DBs instead of general image services...

Pretty much straight away I found this:

<http://www.movieposterdb.com/embedding>

Anyone else that finds this, enjoy!

